# Hello from Brighton, UK



## Apache (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello. I am considering getting mice again after a few years break so thought I would catch up on all the news and gossip in the mouse world.

My last two boys, Morris and Malarkay, were adorable, but I saw some tiny micicles in a pet store who were climbing up ropes, leaping across shelves and laying asleep in a pile of about 10 soft furry bodies - and I wanted some more!

It won't be long....


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

hello! i am in dover, just 2 hours away from you (i think by train?) 
i have mice and just started to breed again! feel welcome to message me or add me on Facebook


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

